# Waxstock 2016 Sticker



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I've just come across my sticker I got with my tickets for last years show. If anyone wants it reply to this thread and PM me with your address and I will post it out. 

I've got no use for it.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I'll take it please


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

pee said:


> I'll take it please


If you pm me your address I will get it posted today.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Posted this afternoon to you mate. Should have it at the beginning of next week.


----------

